# Linda Parelli on Horsenality & Horse Behavior



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Temperaments

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humorism


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OP-what is your reason for posting this link? It is quite obviously yet another one of the Parellis smoke and mirror efforts to sell something. Their concept of "Horsenality" has been around quite a while. The fact that they now are trying to get folks to pay for a 90 page report on how they should deal with their horses-sorry, but I am not buying that one. Fill out a simple survey ONLINE and they magically know your personality and your horses and how you should best deal with said horse. Right. NOT.

If you hang around here long, you will find that the LP, and PP are not fan favorites of the group. Having actually boarding at a "Parelli" barn, and with a friend who is "Parelli certified" (because it sells, and because he is a good horsemen-was before he got the name by his name……but $$ is $$.), I am probably more accepting than many here…..good luck.:hide:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

all these trainers are fun to watch, for a while. There are so many now, its an old method and all they are doing is re wording , they have the carrot stick, the pink stick or whatever.. hey I have one better.. its called a lunge whip, comes with a popper too ! comes in diff colors.. and if that ones string is to long, you can use a buggy whip , still has a popper on the end. This guy has wife tell you how great a guy he is. Lyons had his son. Roberts could make women faint.. oh my i feel peckish.. lol..
It is all technique to sell a product . High priced products at that. At least the Australian guy has a diff accent to listen to.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I may or may not need psychoanalysis, but I wouldn't trust Linda Parelli & her laptop to provide it...for me, let alone my horse!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> *OP-what is your reason for posting this link*? It is quite obviously yet another one of the Parellis smoke and mirror efforts to sell something. Their concept of "Horsenality" has been around quite a while. The fact that they now are trying to get folks to pay for a 90 page report on how they should deal with their horses-sorry, but I am not buying that one. Fill out a simple survey ONLINE and they magically know your personality and your horses and how you should best deal with said horse. Right. NOT.
> 
> If you hang around here long, you will find that the LP, and PP are not fan favorites of the group. Having actually boarding at a "Parelli" barn, and with a friend who is "Parelli certified" (because it sells, and because he is a good horsemen-was before he got the name by his name……but $$ is $$.), I am probably more accepting than many here…..good luck.:hide:


Ummmmm I'll take "because they found it an interesting link and wanted to share it with folks who might also find it interesting" for $500 Alex

If you're not a fan of Parelli you might want to save yourself time and especially frustration by avoiding threads with "Parelli" in the title. Just saying:wink:.

I'm not a fan, but I'm also mature enough to think for myself nor do I begrudge anyone who likes their style and who finds it one successful for them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

STT-this is really nothing more than an advertisement for yet another Parelli product. That is what I have an issue with. TO discuss horsenality etc, is fine. but to put up what is basically an ad?? Questionable. To each their own, if they find it "interesting".

You might do better not suggesting what I read and don't read. This IS a public forum. Frustrated? Not in the least. Thanks for your concern. Try reading the rest of my post.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> STT-this is really nothing more than an advertisement for yet another Parelli product. That is what I have an issue with. TO discuss horsenality etc, is fine. but to put up what is basically an ad?? Questionable. To each their own, if they find it "interesting".
> 
> You might do better not suggesting what I read and don't read. This IS a public forum. Frustrated? Not in the least. Thanks for your concern. Try reading the rest of my post.


 
So now you're suggesting to me what I should and should not suggest to you? That's funny, except I know you didn't mean it to be, so I'll feign seriousness.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am guessing you don't like it any better than I did. Pot-meet kettle.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> I am guessing you don't like it any better than I did. Pot-meet kettle.


I could care less, I merely found irony in your doing that which seems to knot your skivvies. BTW...are you the "Ad police"? .


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's highly frowned upon to try and advertise free of charge, however subtly or not someone does so. 

You want to sell a product here you'll pay to do it in the correct subforum, not try to pawn it off as just passing along information.

I'm curious as to why you're advertising yourself as a virgin. Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## ZLund (Aug 8, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> It's highly frowned upon to try and advertise free of charge, however subtly or not someone does so.
> 
> You want to sell a product here you'll pay to do it in the correct subforum, not try to pawn it off as just passing along information.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you're advertising yourself as a virgin. Are you bragging or complaining?


LOL to your last sentence. What ARE you talking about? 

I posted this youtube ONLY for the part in it about the right brain, left brain, introvert, extrovert - as it really does help people understand their horses better. I'm not advertising anything.

I love the fact that the Parellis have made life a LOT easier for millions of horses world-wide. There are many off-shoots of their programs too - where others have taken it to different, yet still great, levels.

So much jeolousy in the Natural Horsemanship methods. There are many, many others I like too. 

If a person is kind, loving, empathic and understanding with horses and animals - they are in my good books.

Get over jeolousy and take the good out of everything. Sheesh!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Zlund-she is referring to STT's info at the bottom of his post.

_Location: Virgin in Southwest Utah • Posts: 66 • Join Date: Apr 2014 • Gender: Male • Horses: 0_

I don't believe she was referring to you. :wink:

I am not sure what you mean "jealousy"? I certainly am not "Jealous" of anything the Parelli's do, nor do I think that other respected horsemen are. They really don't have any special abilities that others do not-just a better marketing department perhaps.

A good horseman is a good horseman. Period. They do not need gimmicks or tricks. There are a good number who use many of the same "tools" like the "Carrot stick" and the rope halter…..they all have their own version, but all basically the same principle.

I happen to believe that there is some risk in the average horse person watching videos and thinking they can train a horse. I feel the same way about putting subjective information on a survey of sorts and a computer spits out what "horsenality" your horse has and how do deal best with it….along with the individual persons' personality. I guess I think it is a bit more complex than that, and there are more than 4 possible personalities horses can have. Plus, you have the fact that in the case of the Parelli's-I fell asleep every time I tried to watch their videos. I find them extremely boring. How I could ever sit down and read 90 pages on my horses and my personalty is just beyond me.


----------



## ZLund (Aug 8, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> Zlund-she is referring to STT's info at the bottom of his post.
> 
> _Location: Virgin in Southwest Utah • Posts: 66 • Join Date: Apr 2014 • Gender: Male • Horses: 0_
> 
> ...


Oh, ok - to first sentence. LOL

By jeolousy, I know not everyone falls into these catagories. Those who venemently with hatred, run people like the Parellis down - to me it sounds and feels like jealousy.

Of course the horsenalities are more complex and indepth. They over lap and a horse can at one time be reacting to more than one.

Klaus F. Hemplflings 26 horse characteristics also over lap and a horse can have more than one of the traits. 

If you are bored with the videos, guess you haven't watched the ones I have. Pat working with Casper and Magic - in my most recent post - is NOT boring.

Often, if dealing with a left brain introvert - the video can be boring - until a person sees how a person can liven these horses up by showing them that there's something in it for them.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I was actually watching the original series-you now the ones that are step one, etc….and there are numerous DVD's in each. BORING.

Actually, my horse IS an LBI, but I did not use a video to learn how to deal with him, nor did I need to read 60 pages to figure it out. I used a trainer, and, altho the Parelli one I used briefly was a bit helpful-he could not "unstick" my guy. A good old reining trainer did, as well as another NH type good old horseman I know.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't care for the Parellis, but if they float your boat have at it. 

I've found other trainers to be much more effective without all the mumbo-jumbo and high priced gadgets, but it's your money and horses and you may do with them as you wish.

And Frank is right; that post was in no way referring to you, it was in response to STT's post about the 'Ad Police'. Not sure how you could even think it was, since it addressed absolutely _nothing_ concerning you.

I'm not 'jealous' of the Parellis, except maybe their complete lack of business ethics that allow them to make money hand over fist from starry eyed noobs who buy the whole spiel hook, line, and sinker. They're marketing geniuses, that's for sure.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks,

This is the natural horsemanship forum. It was geared to be a place where people who practice this form of horsemanship could discuss things amongst themselves. If all you want to do is bash NH, please stay off this forum. It is like people who dislike western pleasure or barrel racing who go onto that forum for the sole purpose of bashing it.

While I use some NH techniques, I am certainly not a fan of the full programs. I will not say why, here, though I might elsewhere.

Feel free to say you are not a fan, if you MUST, but leave the bashes out, please.

Show some courtesy here and, if you really dislike NH, start a thread about it in a more general forum.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My issue with the Parelli method is not the Parellis themselves (although I do think that they are a joke). It is that their followers tend to be ridiculously fanatical, on the verge of being cult-ish. If you don't do things Parelli's way, you're a horrible horse owner and you're ruining your horse. I've dealt with several "Parelli-ites" and the majority of them think that Parelli is the be-all-end-all of horse training.

Also, any of the NH trainers that are targeted to newbies run the risk of people picking and choosing what they want to follow. My old gelding was "Parelli-trained," except that his owners and trainer only took that which appealed to what they wanted to believe. If Dakota spooked, instead of making him confront that which spooked him, they put him away and he got out of work. Being mostly Arab and ridiculously smart, he soon figured out that even if he wasn't really scared, if he *acted* like he was, he didn't have to work and got to go back to his turnout. They allowed him to be rude, pushy, and get away with everything...and claimed that it was the Parelli way.

Another gelding I dealt with at my old barn (another Arab) was trained by a Parelli-certified trainer. He was the rudest, pushiest, spookiest horse I have ever had the displeasure of dealing with. More than once, while getting my gelding from turnout, he charged at me and nearly ran me down. When his owner saw it, she delightedly exclaimed that he was playing the "yoyo game" with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Maybe members could stick with discussing the horseanility idea and not make the thread into a debate on 'everything Parelli'?
OP - since you posted the video link perhaps you could explain what its about?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is their horse personality chart. The idea is that you plot what you see in your horse, and most of the marks will be in a certain area:










For my mare, I could easily put dots in any quadrant, and in about equal amounts. Where I put them on any given day would be biased by what happened the previous week.

Further, an experienced horseman might well come to a different conclusion. For example, my mare tends to be very dominant, but the trainer who worked her said it was mostly misplaced fear - she was afraid of the world, so she tried to control things. That certainly was not MY guess, but the years since have seen her calm down a lot - 10 fold or more - and she is a less dominant creature now.

The trainer also gave me HER assessment of Mia regularly as she worked with her. Unlike the first two horses of ours that she worked, she found Mia a confusing horse. She worked with Mia 4 days a week, Mon-Thursday, and more than once said she needed to think about things over the weekend. She had 30+ years of experience with horses at that point, so you can imagine how good MY inputs would be to an Internet psychoanalysis.

I don't think modern thinking on humans lumps us into 4 character types, and I doubt it is accurate for horses, either.

My dislike for this approach has nothing to do with natural vs unnatural horsemanship. I consider it a gross oversimplification made worse by the problem of garbage in-garbage out. Thus folks who don't know how to read horses will make erroneous inputs, and receive back an oversimplified training approach based on bad assumptions.

I'd rather pay a local trainer $40 to assess my horse in person and tell me what training holes she needs working on.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thanks bsms
Taking it at face value I found it confusing that charismatic and friendly was in the same quarter as 'tendency to strike and bite'. Same with 'quiet and friendly' and 'unpredictable' which seem more like opposites
I wonder if there's a reasoning behind that?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just don't think it is that simple to put horses into a category and then use a system to train accordingly.
I realize that this used to help someone understand how their horse thinks and hopefully make training choices based on that understanding but unfortunately it is too easy to stick horses into a category and a cookie cutter training system. 
Not all horses are the same and they can change daily, like bsms said about his mare, based on how they feel and their environment.
I am not a Parelli follower, honest question, does the training prescribed for each "Horseanality" take other factors into account?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Frankdbeans might be a regular (has a lot of posts..so spends so time here) who helps spot spam and alerts a moderator. Legit question.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Speed Racer said:


> It's highly frowned upon to try and advertise free of charge, however subtly or not someone does so.
> 
> You want to sell a product here you'll pay to do it in the correct subforum, not try to pawn it off as just passing along information.
> 
> *I'm curious as to why you're advertising yourself as a virgin. Are you bragging or complaining*?


Technically I am a Virginite.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

do you perhaps mean "Virginian"?, from the state of Virginia?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

STT GUY said:


> I thought Frankdbeans might be a regular (has a lot of posts..so spends so time here) who helps spot spam and alerts a moderator. Legit question.


haha-hardly……I think the mods know me tho…..:wink:


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, the town of Virgin in Utah is a beautiful location. I wouldn't mind moving there, except I'm not qualified...:wink:








​ 









My guess is the locals are too busy taking in the scenery to....well....you know....​


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

STT GUY said:


> Technically I am a Virginite.


Have you googled that? You might want to. I cannot read the language the answer is in, but I sure know what it says……..:shock:

** mumbles to self….."this is a family forum….."**


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Trying to classify horses by breed, character, or "horsenality" may be useful in some ways, but it can also prove counterproductive in dealing with a specific horse. Rather than approach a horse with the idea that you know what it is like because it is of a certain breed or because it belongs to a group of horses with certain characteristics, you should strive to understand the individual horse you are dealing with at the moment. You should learn to understand this particular horse and develop a language together which you both understand. This is what horseman often refer to as "feel".


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

Biggest problem I see with defining "horsenality" is that those traits are really human.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

bsms said:


> FWIW, the town of Virgin in Utah is a beautiful location. I wouldn't mind moving there, except I'm not qualified...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A couple of views from my home/barn


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mrs. Parelli reminds me of that Kardashian gal. 

She's a celeb why? Someone you just want to quietly go away.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it wrong that I have started reading parelli threads for mere amusement? :wink:

Some of you guys are just too funny... almost on the same level of entertainment as my strange assortment of animals, and that's saying something!


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> Is it wrong that I have started reading parelli threads for mere amusement? :wink:
> 
> Some of you guys are just too funny... almost on the same level of entertainment as my strange assortment of animals, and that's saying something!


Not at all, its like going to a NASCAR race, you know there's going to be someone spun into the wall, it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

But that's the problem. Good members were given this forum to discuss their particular discipline. Yet other members come here with the sole purpose of trolling and bashing. It is OK to disagree with NH. Simply state that you are not a believer, if you MUST, and go somewhere else on HF. Why is it so important to take on these people who play games with their horses?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> But that's the problem. Good members were given this forum to discuss their particular discipline. Yet other members come here with the sole purpose of trolling and bashing. It is OK to disagree with NH. Simply state that you are not a believer, if you MUST, and go somewhere else on HF. Why is it so important to take on these people who play games with their horses?


 
I don't "take on" anyone, as I mentioned elsewhere, I'm mature enough to accept different strokes for different folks and as long as your flavor of Kool-Aid doesn't spill over into my glass I'm all for whatever works for you. 

With the above said, you have to face the fact that a small percentage of folks are narcissistic haters and are going to bash XXX or XYZ because doing so fills some void in their psyche. Its how humans work.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Allison Finch said:


> But that's the problem. Good members were given this forum to discuss their particular discipline. Yet other members come here with the sole purpose of trolling and bashing. It is OK to disagree with NH. Simply state that you are not a believer, if you MUST, and go somewhere else on HF. Why is it so important to take on these people who play games with their horses?


Problem is that there will always be those "other members" who have to contradict anything and everything. I remember starting a thread asking what would help to keep moisture in my horse's feet as they were too dry. I had numerous people telling me that hooves can never be too dry. Well, they are wrong and I have my farrier as reference. Anyway, that was just an example. I'm sure it is especially frustrating for you, as a moderator, to deal with the trolls. But as I always say, people will be people.


----------

